# Passengers say they can't add additional destination



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Some riders I get have no problem making multiple destinations. But others say that they have problems when attempting. So they ask if I can just stop somewhere with their guidance. What do you do in this case?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

To my knowledge, riders were never able to enter multiple simultaneous destinations. What I ask riders to do upon reaching the first location is to change the destination to the second location then repeat for any additional locations. Some riders cannot seem to do this 

Rather than making the rider feel stupid for being unable to do such a simple thing, I give them 2 alternatives:

Give me verbal directions to additional locations.
Manually enter each additional location into my GPS app.
Uber says the rider will be charged for the actual mileage and time traveled, regardless of the start and end address entered into the application. It even works that way sometimes


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Here is the problem.
If you enter the new destination on your app (or continue the trip) the pax can later claim that they left at the first drop off and you continued to another location and then ended job. Guess what happens to your rating and $$??
Always get pax to put in new destinations on their phone as this is tracked by Uber.....

PS if doing multi drops make sure you stop new requests for obvious reasons.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree that it's best to "get pax to put in new destinations on their phone as this is tracked by Uber". However, what should a driver do when a rider is unable to change the destination? At what point are you annoying the rider, guaranteeing a low rating, or just wasting too much time?

Uber keeps the GPS record of each trip as recorded by your phone. Is the same done in the rider App so that they can be compared in the event of a dispute? Will Uber consider that perhaps out of 100s of rides without a similar issue that this is the first time a rider has (erroneously) complained? Either of these should cause Uber not to penalize the driver, if not take the driver's side against the rider.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Maven said:


> Will Uber consider that perhaps out of 100s of rides without a similar issue that this is the first time a rider has (erroneously) complained?


I have no faith in Uber to do what's right. It's up to you to cover your ass. It's always best to have to pax update the destination so you don't get screwed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

At the destination where they want to continue, if they don't know how to change, say "let me see your phone, well go through this together"

Uber has made it easier to change the destination in the latest pax app update.

This is a known scam some pax pull. Not everyone knows about it nor will everyone use it but if its surging high or theyre on a select ride, you never know what theyll complain about to bring their price back down.

Always change the address in the pax app.

The only time they cant change it is if its UberStool. You shouldnt have accepted that ping anyways.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The passenger's phone is in the car for the whole trip, so it is tracked whether they personally enter the second destination or not.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Maven said:


> To my knowledge, riders were never able to enter multiple simultaneous destinations. What I ask riders to do upon reaching the first location is to change the destination to the second location then repeat for any additional locations. Some riders cannot seem to do this
> 
> Rather than making the rider feel stupid for being unable to do such a simple thing, I give them 2 alternatives:
> 
> ...


He does both lyft and uber. Lyft has an option. For multiple drop offs.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> The passenger's phone is in the car for the whole trip, so it is tracked whether they personally enter the second destination or not.


You really want to trust your income in the hands of the CSR being able to track an individual pax' GPS location and correspond it to the trip?

You want the address change to be documented on the Uber servers through the pax app. I don't trust CSR to investigate GPS tracking of the pax' device, whether or not they have that full capability to do so.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Some riders I get have no problem making multiple destinations. But others say that they have problems when attempting. So they ask if I can just stop somewhere with their guidance. What do you do in this case?


They can't change the destination unless you have started the ride. Pool rides cannot change the destination, or add stop at all. Please do not do so manually for them.


----------

